# Chihuahuas and their Purses



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

August LOVES his doggy purse. He jumps in it by himself whenever I get it out. And he stays in it even when I open it. So precious! 
Does your chi love his/her bag? What kind of doggy purses do you have? I am curious


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

August looks adorable in his doggy purse  . what kind is it, it looks like a designer one. 
i have a Kwiggy Bo one that is my favorite, i also have a Pet tote one that is really nice and a Vera Bradley one  .


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

that pic is so cute. I think my chis like to go outside and be carried around. when we need to go out I just put the carrier on the floor and they both jump inside and stay there till we close it maybe if it takes long, they wait.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awwww, that pic is just adorable. The way he's looking up is like he's saying, OK mommy, I'm ready to go!!


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

haha, yeah, he was hungry in this shot  
I got the bag for $4 on an ebay auction, I was thrilled! Since he's grown I wonder if I should get him a bigger one though...
Vera Bradley has dog purses??? NICE. I have to look into that


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Clio loves her bag she began getting into my own purse but there wasnt alot of room 
so i put a blanket into a bigger clothes bag i had but it still wasnt right 
this is the first one









so I bought her something like this sorry iv no pics







and its fine but its very round and akward..
Clio loves it but i would prefer something else
something that looks more like a purse to disguise her in shops a bit better
like some of these but cant find anything that posts to ireland
























I wonder how could i buy a normal bag and support it make it comfortable for her


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are some older pics I have of my furkids in their bye bye bags!!

Mojo and Lola 


















Leo trying out a new bag that we didn't buy









Sleepy time!









Waiting for this new bag to get here!! I bought the nude one!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Waiting for this new bag to get here!! I bought the nude one!


Love it! I have been meaning to buy it for some time now but can't decide on the color yet. Would you let us know how you like it? 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Love it! I have been meaning to buy it for some time now but can't decide on the color yet. Would you let us know how you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Of course! I will share it as soon as it gets here! I chose nude since I have a black one already and don't think I would like a pink one, lol.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a bag and matching sleep sac to go in the bag, that I made for Biscuit over the weekend. On the inside I have a tie (lead) and a latch to attach to his harness










Just the bag with B in it (My dd is under the bag to catch just in case)



















We have been just using my BIG purse until now, but I kind of want to be able to get to my keys or cell without having to disturb him all of the time.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

These are all so cute!  I use a Dogo sling carrier, which Chica loves, but with the weather getting colder, I'd like to get a PetFlys Snuggle Bug carrier/bed. They are just so expensive though! I (and Chica) generally prefer the across the body/messenger bag style carriers, but the purse type ones are so cute too.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm considering getting the black bag here for Sophie.

Anyone think I could sneak her into shops in that?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

bavarianedelweiss said:


> haha, yeah, he was hungry in this shot
> I got the bag for $4 on an ebay auction, I was thrilled! Since he's grown I wonder if I should get him a bigger one though...
> Vera Bradley has dog purses??? NICE. I have to look into that


a few years back she had a bunch of them but they are all retired now. you can still find them on ebay. some are new , some are used. some people are charging rediuculous prices for them... like way more than the original price when they were sold at the stores. but i got a bargain on mine . they are very nice carries for a small chi


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky loves his bags. I got a Sherpa Delta Deluxe for the airplane which he loves being in. I have it in the living room so he can always go in and he does really often. I also got a Sherpa Tote which I don't use that often but if I do he loves being carried around in it .


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I've found so many gorgeous bags but they are all from the US and either don't ship to Europe or cost an insane amount to ship to Europe. Does anyone know of any UK or European-based stores that have purse-like carriers that would work to conceal Gemma so I can sneak her around with me?

I am in love with this carrier, but it's from a US site:









I am thinking about getting this one from an ebay store since the shipping is not too crazy:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I've found so many gorgeous bags but they are all from the US and either don't ship to Europe or cost an insane amount to ship to Europe. Does anyone know of any UK or European-based stores that have purse-like carriers that would work to conceal Gemma so I can sneak her around with me?
> 
> I am in love with this carrier, but it's from a US site:
> 
> ...


Caitlin I had the same problem and then I just start looking for Austrian/German dogs shop to my surprise I found a lot, have you tried searching for a Swedish online shop? I have friends in sweden I'll ask around and let you know, I have a friend that lives in Stockholm and has a chi so he would know I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

miuccias said:


> Caitlin I had the same problem and then I just start looking for Austrian/German dogs shop to my surprise I found a lot, have you tried searching for a Swedish online shop? I have friends in sweden I'll ask around and let you know, I have a friend that lives in Stockholm and has a chi so he would know I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I've tried looking for online Swedish shops but I can't really find any with cute stuff. It's more like just boring airline and travel carriers, not fashionable purses. Do any of the Austrian/German shops ship throughout Europe? I would greatly appreciate if you could ask your friend in Stockholm if he knows of any shops! Thank you!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I've tried looking for online Swedish shops but I can't really find any with cute stuff. It's more like just boring airline and travel carriers, not fashionable purses. Do any of the Austrian/German shops ship throughout Europe? I would greatly appreciate if you could ask your friend in Stockholm if he knows of any shops! Thank you!


Ok I wrote some of my viking friends  now I have to wait, I have a lot of shops bookmarked I'll check them out once I stop being lazy and turn the computer on and I'll send you some links.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

miuccias said:


> Ok I wrote some of my viking friends  now I have to wait, I have a lot of shops bookmarked I'll check them out once I stop being lazy and turn the computer on and I'll send you some links.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you so much!! You are awesome!


----------

